# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Knie verdraaid

## RobIsTop

Hallo , gister bij een voetbalwedstrijd , draaide mijn knie helemaal door en hoorde ik een krak.
Ik had gelijk veel pijn en nu kan er nog steeds niet op lopen ik kan er wel een beetje op steunen maar dat doet ook pijn , telkens als ik mijn been verplaats doet het pijn krijg ik steken en lijkt het of mijn knie vast zit dus niet meedraait met de rest.
Ik zou graag willen weten wat het kan zijn

----------


## maenijsten

Hallo, als je bij sporten iets verkeerd doet, krak hoort en pijn hebt, is het altijd verstandig om even naar de sportverzorger/masseur van de vereniging te gaan. Is die er niet, ga dan naar huisarts of fysiotherapeut. Is er wel aandacht aan besteed (koelen)? Aan de hand van wat je schrijft, kan geen diagnose worden gesteld. Afhankelijk van wat er precies is gebeurd met behulp van functietesten kan een sportmasseur of fysio nagaan of je een (kruis)band, meniscus, spieraanhechting of iets anders in het gewricht hebt geblesseerd. Zeker als de pijn blijft aanhouden en de knie blokkeert is een onderzoekje aan te raden.

Succes!

Marianne (sportmasseur NGS)

----------

